# just installed my sons new 500 hotwheel display case



## vegas urban lumber (May 28, 2017)

i used two old plan drawers. framed them in the back ( now the right side). notched and installed dividers for 250 cars per panel. piano hinged the two together and wall mounted. dowels across the front of the divided sections in the front so the cars won't come out when opened to get at back layer. added a wire and turnbuckle (Z like a barn door) to the rear of the front panel so weight won't take it out of square. has a latch to keep it closed when not in use. my son quickly loaded it and only has a few unfilled spaces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 16


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2017)

Nice!! I love that set up!

I used to collect hot wheels in the 90's. I have over 5000. But mine are still in the package and I keep em in old corona boxes. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2017)

That is just too cool! The smile on his face is priceless!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2017)

That's a cool project!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 28, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 28, 2017)

Really well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (May 28, 2017)

My grandsons have fairly large collections as well. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 29, 2017)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 29, 2017)

Nice job Trev!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2017)

Well if that don't get you Father of the Year I don't know what will. Thats just awesome Trev

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2017)

Very cool! My hat is off to your son if he keeps them all in there, my sons cars were always underfoot....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 1, 2017)

My cars were to wide to fit on the rack like that. I had them flat stacked, but back then they were actual type set trays...so depth was shallower.


----------

